
More Evidence That Snow Leopard Is a Touchscreen Operating System - raju
http://www.cultofmac.com/more-evidence-that-snow-leopard-is-a-touchscreen-operating-system/15318
======
btn
"Here’s rock-solid proof that Snow Leopard is designed for touchscreens

[...]

"Yeah, I know, this isn’t proof that Snow Leopard is designed for a
touchscreen device"

~~~
ludwig
It must be nice living in a world with marshmallow rocks.

------
jacobolus
That's an absurd conclusion (which is not to say that it's necessarily untrue
that there'll be touchscreens for OS X soon, but this drag-resizable keyboard
has nothing explicitly to do with touchscreens). Previously, you could make
the keyboard 2.5x bigger than the 'small' screenshot by clicking the green
zoom button. Now, you can drag the corner of the window to make it an
arbitrary size, but the rendering is identical to the prior version. This is
nothing more than a trivial incremental change, if perhaps a welcome one for
people working with 30" monitors etc.

------
l0nwlf
Psychological fact # If you want something, your mind will bend the facts so
as to see things the way you want to see and not the way it truly is.

------
rudd
The weird thing about this is that to make it bigger you drag the corner,
which would be hard to accurately "click" with your finger. Also, if it's to
be used widescreen, it takes up almost all of the screen, much more than the
iPhone's keyboard (although similar to the widescreen keyboard on the iPhone).

To me, it seems more like they are just doing what they should do and making
it resizable like everything else, and putting it in a more findable place.

~~~
zck
The "default use" of an iTablet might be in portrait mode, so it would use the
bottom half (or third, or whatever) of the screen.

------
tumult
It's the same keyboard as previous versions of OS X. The UI DPI is just scaled
up (you can do that in Leopard, too).

------
whughes
A resizable normal keyboard application is just not Apple's style. I can see
them adding a hardware key and a popup, like Dashboard or the Dock. They can
add more flashiness (pop-in, fade, whatever) that way, and it's also less
confusing if the keyboard is tied to one button.

------
DavidSJ
If you click the green zoom button, the Leopard keyboard viewer looks
(apparently) pixel for pixel identical.

------
GeneralMaximus
I only have one wish: Apple use OSX, not the iPhone OS, for their tablet.

Everything else is secondary.

~~~
jws
I only have one wish: Unfortunately it is that you will be disappointed on
this issue.

------
something
it doesn't look good enough to be the touch keyboard they'd roll with for
their first tablet OS. not up to their standard.

